# How often to feed dalmatian molly?



## Juggernaut122 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi,

So far we have 1 dalmatian molly in a 10 gallon tank.

I can't seem to find reliable information on how often to feed it.

Petsmart and some sites say once a day - others say 2 times a day, and I found one site that said 3 times a day.

Is there any consensus for these fish?

Thanks!
Juggernaut


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Doubt it. Usually its up to the person and how their routine is. Also fish don't have a feeding routine/schedule in nature and eat when food is available. Soo if you feed once a day or twice or even miss a day the fish (as long as it is healthy) will be fine.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Some feed once a day and skip a day each week. I have one tank where I feed only 5 out of seven days... but sometimes someone else feeds them when I am not looking I think. I don't see any reason to feed more than once a day unless you just like to, it can easily lead to overfeeding issues.

Someone here said that a hungry fish is a healthy fish. I tend to agree.

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

I would say once a day, especially with one fish, it's very easy to overfeed. Just a small bit of food and you should be good. 

My tank has been set up for several months and so I have a lot of organisms in there that the fish munch on. I can confidently go over a week without feeding and not worry about them.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Something that made me realize just how little fish really need was my Betta Oscar going on a hunger strike. I don't know why but he didn't eat anything I tried to feed him for 30 days and I could never tell that he hadn't eaten. I even had him in isolation for a good part of that so, while he might have been eating stuff off of plants, he wasn't getting any waste food from the other fish. Right up to the day he started eating again he looked as healthy as the day he stopped.

Now he's back to being a pig.

Jeff.


----------

